# Delta midi lathe problem



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Guys, I screwed up my tailstock while drilling, it bound up (spun the tailstock all the way back)and now it won't travel when I spin the handle. I'm thinking I sheared off a pin or something. Is this something that can be repaired or could it be something else? Thanks Pat


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

What model? AFAIK, there is no pin on those, just a set screw on the handle. The quill can come out by advancing it all the way forward until it no longer engages the threads, so if you did it drilling (and moving it forward towards the headstock), you just need to push it back in until it engages. If you did it backing it up (away from the headstock), then you probably just need to tighten the set screw on the handle. With the model number, you can look at the parts diagram to see how it all goes together and better determine what the culprit may be.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Its a 46-250 type 2. Will see if I can find the manual.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/delta-46250-type-midilathe-parts-c-3275_9659_12778.html

Ereplacementsparts.com

totally rocks ^


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah found this pic as well. Took the allen key out pushed the shaft back by hand and did get it re-engaged , sort of I'm thinking one of the c rings 55 or 56 has to have something to do with re engaging it correctly. It only travels part way with help from my hand to push it back. Also there is a groove on the shaft that I would think should travel true but the shaft rotates?


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Part 59 goes into a groove,a dado if you will, if I understand you

correctly.


----------



## plantek (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the same lathe. The shaft will rotate if the lock screw is out to far. I sounds like you may have some damaged threads or debris of some sort. Did you try complete disassemble and inspect threads Clean lithium grease then re assemble? All in all it doesn't sound to serious.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

To totally dis assemble I see it as taking the the locking screw(#59) & set screw out of the handwheel, then use a hub puller to get the wheel off then the rest should slide out??


----------

